# Official Thread: 2007 Draft Day Trades



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Being optimistic and planning that the site will stay up, we want to keep the threads to a manageable amount. So this thread is for discussing the trades made during and after the draft.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

ESPN is reporting link

Houston purchased the 54th pick from Orlando

Trying to figure out who they are targeting there


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

sun yue 54th pick


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

thats probably gonna be the only trade today


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Celtics and sonics discussing ray allen for #5, delonte west and wally.

nuggets offering camby to ATL for the 11.

Andy katz thinks KG will be traded, Ric Bucher says he wont be :S


----------



## shroombal (Jul 17, 2002)

Andy Katz announced the Ray Allen for #5, Wally, and Delonte West is official


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

I really hope they dont take Jeff Green.....

You trade Ray Allen, move up to 5, and you take Jeff Green?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

TucsonClip said:


> I really hope they dont take Jeff Green.....
> 
> You trade Ray Allen, move up to 5, and you take Jeff Green?


Jeff Green is gonna be good... but yeah maybe a reach at 5, wolves should have offered #7 and filler for allen, they still could have gotten green.

wait til the 5th pick to confirm i guess

-EDIT- looks to be official


----------



## shroombal (Jul 17, 2002)

There will me more trades.,.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

5th pick up now, Lets see if this is green


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Yeah Green is good, but if you are picking a SF/PF why not take Brandan Wright? Durant and Wright would be a nice combo to build around.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I want them to pick Wright because with him and Durant that is 2 players that have potential to be All-Stars


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Green=


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

That is a trade for Oklahoma City. Sorry Seattle


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

lol

either way I think Wright would of been better


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Ghost said:


> lol
> 
> either way I think Wright would of been better



Yeah, I agree. Durant and Wright would be awesome especially with how they basically want to start over, which is what this move indicates.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

They would of been my fav team if they picked Yi. They should of picked Yi. Safe pick with Durant, gamble with Yi. Yi-Durant would of been awsome to build with.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

Great move by Seattle, I would have cosen Green at #5 as well I'm really sold on the guy I think he will be very good, him and Durant are gonna be a future dynamic duo.

Absolute desperation move by the Celtics, that's all I'm gonna say.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Proposed trade NY and Portland

Zach, Dickau & Fred Jones for Frye and Francis

What the hell


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

My dream of Zach and Eddy fighting for the ball and not sharing it can come true


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

well, Zach was the odd man out in Portland

Jack/ Rodriguez
Roy
Webster/Outlaw
Aldridge/Fyre
Oden

these are just the youngsters. What talent at every position


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> Proposed trade NY and Portland
> 
> Zach, Dickau & Fred Jones for Frye and Francis
> 
> What the hell


Out of the two big trades made tonight, two teams have gotten great value (Boston and NY) and two teams made extremely questionable moves (Seattle, Portland).

Randolph could easily land them Lamar Odom in a few weeks. Francis was on the verge of retirement, doesnt expire for two years, and plays the same position as Brandon Roy. If Francis can stay healthy and play PG well then its not as bad, but thats a big IF.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

I bet Marbury is going to be pissed. Anyone know the record for most shots attempted in a game by 3 players from the same team?


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

Horrible, horrible, horrible move by Portland, thats all I can say if they accept that trade...

I mean, you have things going so well for you. You have Roy who won Rookie of the Year, you have a 20/10 forward, an impproving PG in Jack, and the lottery went in your favour and you got the 1st pick and Greg Oden... And then you do this


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

New York now has a double black hole at the post when the ball gets in there it's never coming back out. Well at least Zack can rebound. Great trade by Isiah he was able to get rid of Francis' contract amazing.


----------



## frank_white (Apr 20, 2005)

doesn't the knick's move give them room to move curry in a package for kobe? I can't see curry and zach in the same frontcourt


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Not one good trade so far


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Portland buying pick #24


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> They would of been my fav team if they picked Yi. They should of picked Yi. Safe pick with Durant, gamble with Yi.  Yi-Durant would of been awsome to build with.


Same. That would've moved them way up as one of the most popular teams in the NBA. Ridnour would be great to run with to.

Curse Seattle for passing on Yi...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

So Boston is getting #35 from Seattle too


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Miami gave up a 2009 second rounder in the trade


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> Miami gave up a 2009 second rounder in the trade


no, Miami got the second rounder from Philly

Miami knew Philly wanted Smith, and we just picked him to get some cash and a second rounder. Cook seemed to be the pick all along- the Heat just got a free pick out of Philly for taking their guy :biggrin:


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

JRich to Bobcats for B Wright is a proposed deal


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

JRich to Charlotte for Brandon Wright in a proposed trade


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

JRich to Bobcats? Nice.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> no, Miami got the second rounder from Philly
> 
> Miami knew Philly wanted Smith, and we just picked him to get some cash and a second rounder. Cook seemed to be the pick all along- the Heat just got a free pick out of Philly for taking their guy :biggrin:


Thanks for the correction. I'm trying to rock a 15 month old to sleep and follow the draft


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Portland buys the #30 pick for cash and #42


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Portland traded for Koponen......they traded for him and Rudy Fernandez today....they like their European players


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> The Rockets also acquired the 31st pick of the draft for a future second round pick and cast and selected Purdue forward Carl Landry.


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/4930502.html


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

fjkdsi said:


> thats probably gonna be the only trade today


Great prediction


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

Jrich for Brandon Wright official! Damn, why wouldn't Bucks bite on Jrich for Yi!$#@%^#$


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

LeroyJames said:


> Jrich for Brandon Wright official! Damn, why wouldn't Bucks bite on Jrich for Yi!$#@%^#$


Man Leroy we are so on the same page today.... Yi would've been awesome with GS and their young nucleus playing Nelly ball.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Stanko Barac traded to Indiana for cash and future second


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> The Orlando Magic obtained the draft rights to forward Milovan Rakovic (RACK-oh-vich) (60th overall) and cash considerations from the Dallas Mavericks in exchange for the draft rights to forward Reyshawn Terry (44th overall).


..


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Utah traded Herbert Hill and cash to Philly for Fesenko


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Toronto gave cash and a 2008 second to San Antonio for Giorgos Printezis


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

ESPN's list of draft night trades

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2007/news/story?id=2919477

<table class="tablehead widetable" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="stathead" style="background: rgb(0, 0, 0) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;"><td colspan="2">Boston-Seattle</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" valign="top"> <td width="50%">







*Boston gets:*
Ray Allen, rights to the 35th pick (Glen Davis)</td> <td>







*Seattle gets:*
Delonte West, Wally Szczerbiak, Boston's No. 5 draft pick, Jeff Green, and a future second rounder.</td></tr> <tr class="colhead" valign="top"> <td colspan="2">The deal: Seattle traded All-Star Ray Allen and the rights to the 35th pick -- LSU's Glen Davis -- to Boston for the No. 5 pick, Delonte West and Wally Szczerbiak. The Celtics picked Georgetown forward Jeff Green at No. 5 for Seattle. Seattle will get a future second-round pick from Boston. *Story* </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <!-- end table --><!-- begin table --> 
<table class="tablehead widetable" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="stathead" style="background: rgb(0, 0, 0) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;"> <td colspan="2">Portland-New York</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" valign="top"> <td width="50%">







*Portland gets:*
Steve Francis, Channing Frye</td> <td>







*New York gets:*
Zach Randolph, Dan Dickau and Fred Jones</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" valign="top"> <td colspan="2">The deal: Portland traded Zach Randolph, its top scorer last season, to the Knicks for Channing Frye and Steve Francis. The Blazers also sent Dan Dickau and Fred Jones to New York as part of the deal. *Story* </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <!-- end table --><!-- begin table --> 
<table class="tablehead widetable" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="stathead" style="background: rgb(0, 0, 0) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;"> <td colspan="2">Charlotte-Golden St.</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" valign="top"> <td width="50%">







*Charlotte gets:*
Jason Richardson, rights to No. 36 pick (Jermareo Davidson)</td> <td>







*Golden St. gets:*
Rights to No. 8 pick (Brandan Wright)</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" valign="top"> <td colspan="2">The deal: The Warriors traded guard Jason Richardson to the Bobcats for the rights to North Carolina forward Brandan Wright, the eighth overall pick. Charlotte also got the rights to Alabama forward Jermareo Davidson, Golden State's choice with the 36th selection. *Story* </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <!-- end table --><!-- begin table --> 
<table class="tablehead widetable" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="stathead" style="background: rgb(0, 0, 0) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;"> <td colspan="2">Miami-Philadelphia</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" valign="top"> <td width="50%">







*Miami gets:*
Daequan Cook, a 2009 second-round pick and cash</td> <td>







*Philadelphia gets:*
Jason Smith</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" valign="top"> <td colspan="2">The deal: The rights of Ohio State's Daequan Cook, who went to Philadelphia at No. 21, later were sent to Miami for the rights to Jason Smith of Colorado State, taken by the Heat with the 20th pick. </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <!-- end table --><!-- begin table --> 
<table class="tablehead widetable" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="stathead" style="background: rgb(0, 0, 0) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;"> <td colspan="2">Portland-Phoenix</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" valign="top"> <td width="50%">







*Portland gets:*
Rights to No. 24 pick (Rudy Fernandez)</td> <td>







*Phoenix gets:*
Cash</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" valign="top"> <td colspan="2">The deal: ESPN's Ric Bucher reports the Suns agreed to trade the rights to their No. 24 pick to Portland in exchange for cash. The Suns selected Rudy Fernandez from Spain at No. 24, but he'll be sent to Portland via an agreed-to trade. </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <!-- end table --><!-- begin table --> 
<table class="tablehead widetable" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="stathead" style="background: rgb(0, 0, 0) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;"> <td colspan="2">Philadelphia-Portland</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" valign="top"> <td width="50%">







*Philadelphia gets:*
Rights to No. 42 pick (Derrick Byars), cash considerations</td> <td>*Portland gets:*







Rights to No. 30 pick (Petteri Koponen)</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" valign="top"> <td colspan="2">The deal: The Sixers have agreed to trade Petteri Koponen, who they selected with the 30th overall pick, to Portland in exchange for the Blazers' 42nd pick -- Vanderbilt's Derrick Byars -- and cash considerations. </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <!-- end table --><!-- begin table --> 
<table class="tablehead widetable" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="stathead" style="background: rgb(0, 0, 0) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;"> <td colspan="2">Seattle-Houston</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" valign="top"> <td width="50%">







*Seattle gets:*
Future second-round pick and cash</td> <td>*Houston gets:*







Rights to No. 31 pick (Carl Landry)</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" valign="top"> <td colspan="2">The deal: Seattle traded the 31st overall pick -- Purdue's Carl Landry -- to Houston for cash and a future second-round pick. </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <!-- end table --><!-- begin table --> 
<table class="tablehead widetable" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="stathead" style="background: rgb(0, 0, 0) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;"> <td colspan="2">Miami-Indiana</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" valign="top"> <td width="50%">







*Miami gets:*
2009 second-round draft pick</td> <td>*Indiana gets:*







Rights to No. 39 pick (Stanko Barac)</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" valign="top"> <td colspan="2">The deal: The Pacers got the rights to center Stanko Barac from Miami in exchange for a second round Indiana draft pick in 2009. </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <!-- end table --><!-- begin table --> 
<table class="tablehead widetable" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="stathead" style="background: rgb(0, 0, 0) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;"> <td colspan="2">Orlando-Houston</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" valign="top"> <td width="50%">







*Orlando gets:*
Cash considerations </td> <td>







*Houston gets:*
Rights to No. 54 pick (Brad Newley)</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" valign="top"> <td colspan="2">The deal: The Rockets took Australian Brad Newley -- a guard -- with the 54th overall pick, acquired from Orlando for cash earlier in the day. It was the second straight year that Houston acquired a second-round pick from Orlando. The Magic picked Lior Eliyahu a year ago, then traded his draft rights to Houston for cash.</td> </tr> </tbody></table><!-- begin table --> 
<table class="tablehead widetable" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="stathead" style="background: rgb(0, 0, 0) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;"> <td colspan="2">Dallas-Orlando</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" valign="top"> <td width="50%">







*Dallas gets:*
Rights to 44th pick (Reyshawn Terry) </td> <td>







*Orlando gets:*
Rights to 60th pick (Milovan Rakovic)
Cash considerations</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" valign="top"> <td colspan="2">The deal: Terry averaged 14.3 points as a junior at North Carolina, but tailed off some in his second year. He has NBA 3-point range and could stick in the league. Rakovic is a 6-10 forward may end up back in his native Serbia and not in the NBA any time soon. </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <!-- end table --><!-- begin table --> 
<table class="tablehead widetable" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="stathead" style="background: rgb(0, 0, 0) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;"> <td colspan="2">Utah-Philadelphia</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" valign="top"> <td width="50%">







*Dallas gets:*
Rights to 38th pick (Kyrylo Fesenko) </td> <td>







*Philadelphia gets:*
Rights to 55th pick (Herbert Hill)
Additional considerations</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" valign="top"> <td colspan="2">The deal: Fesenko is a 20 year old who has dominated in the Ukraine who some projected as a late first-round pick. Hill played at Providence and, in John Hollinger's statistical formula, was the 16th-best college prospect. </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <!-- end table --><!-- begin table --> 
<table class="tablehead widetable" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="stathead" style="background: rgb(0, 0, 0) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;"> <td colspan="2">Toronto-San Antonio</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" valign="top"> <td width="50%">







*Toronto gets:*
Rights to 58th pick (Giorgos Printezis) </td> <td>







*San Antonio gets:*
Toronto's second-round pick in the 2008 draft</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" valign="top"> <td colspan="2">The deal: Printezis will likely return to Greece, where he averaged 11 points and four rebounds a game for Olimpia Larisa. San Antonio gets a crack at somebody next year. </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <!-- end table -->


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

According to the Blazers web site, this is the official Zach deal





> In a move that further signified Portland's dedication to remaking its roster on draft day, Zach Randolph, Dan Dickau, Fred Jones and the rights to 53rd overall selection Demetris Nichols were traded to New York for Steve Francis, Channing Frye and a 2008 second-round pick.


----------

